
Regular expressions from noob to ninja (part I) - phatbyte
http://www.henriquebarroso.com/regular-expressions-from-noob-to-ninja-part-i/
======
bmac
I only recently spent enough time with regexs to learn them to the point where
I no longer need to consult a reference every time I wanted to write one. Now
I wish I had learned regexs sooner. Regexs are fantastical useful and I've
noticed a productivity boost not only in writing programs but also for
manipulating tools such as grep and emacs.

